# major log score and arch project...



## zopi (Mar 1, 2008)

scored a yard full of pine...guy had 16 trees taken down, and bucked @ 16ft..6 or 8 of them were right at 100 ft tall..got one load in today, and will be back out early tomorrow...

i need a bloody arch..so I got to thinking..and bought one of those chinese folding trailer kits from Horror Fright...seemed to me that the front half of the 
frame kinda looked like and arch..<G> So I have the arch itself put together..I hope to finish it this week, I'll get some pics when i'm not running so hard..

It will be a fetching arch with a hand winch...gonna be pretty big too. 

I also picked up a 1000 lb pickup crane with a hand winch..gonna mount it 
on the back of my trailer to lift log ends above the edge of the trailer when winching them aboard...sick of messing with ramps...


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 1, 2008)

Hand winch???? I got one of those HF $49 atv eeeelectric winches & that is gonna go on my arch. Hunting around for an old broke tractor auger. The arch on those things looks about right with a few mods to make a log arch.
RD


----------



## zopi (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah..hand winch...one less thing to screw with. besides, the truck has 16.5k
Warn...


----------



## woodshop (Mar 2, 2008)

zopi said:


> I also picked up a 1000 lb pickup crane with a hand winch..gonna mount it on the back of my trailer to lift log ends above the edge of the trailer when winching them aboard...sick of messing with ramps...



OR... you could roll/cant hook the log onto this






and then use one of these to get it up to your trailer height so you can winch





I also bought one of those foldable HF trailers to haul logs and lumber. Installed a hitch on the van and put the trailer together and got it licensed, but havn't wired it yet. I'm going to get a winch to mount to the front of the trailer to pull larger logs up onto it. 

Nice score on the pine logs. If you're not there already, you will soon be like myself with many more logs to mill than you have time for.


----------



## TNMIKE (Mar 2, 2008)

*What are those bolt heads?*

Are those lag screw bolt heads on that short log horse? I assume they are there for traction...


----------



## tanker (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got my eye on one of those trailers that they move L.P. tanks with,should make a great log arch and would probably work to haul logs completly suspened down the road


----------



## oldsaw (Mar 2, 2008)

woodshop said:


> OR... you could roll/cant hook the log onto this



Ahh, the "missing link". Much easier than digging a hole for the jack on midsized logs.

Mark


----------



## olyman (Mar 2, 2008)

tanker said:


> I've got my eye on one of those trailers that they move L.P. tanks with,should make a great log arch and would probably work to haul logs completly suspened down the road


i just said the same thing in another thread before i read this--genius minds think alike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   and you can find one for sale?????????----ive NEVER seen this!!!!!!!


----------



## tanker (Mar 2, 2008)

it is a couple of ccounties away from me but has sat unused probably a year or more. A couple of people are trying to get them to let me buy


----------



## zopi (Mar 2, 2008)

Woodshop...I'm diggin' that ramp...buncha these that I am moving are too bloody big to roll though...i've been hitching the trailer to the front of the truck and ooching up to the log and pulling the log up a set of ramps with the truck's 
winch. tedious but effective. 

the arch will work ok i think...got a bunch more to do to it tho' 

spent the whole day hauling logs...and that's just what I am. spent. I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## woodshop (Mar 3, 2008)

zopi said:


> Woodshop...I'm diggin' that ramp...buncha these that I am moving are too bloody big to roll though...i've been hitching the trailer to the front of the truck and ooching up to the log and pulling the log up a set of ramps with the truck's winch. tedious but effective...


I move logs too large or heavy for a cant hook with that same jack... yes tedious but probably not as tedious as using the truck winch as you said. Also, for very big logs that I can't cant hook up onto that ramp, I do dig a hole and stick the jack under. Not a big deal... takes all of 60 seconds. 








TNMIKE said:


> Are those lag screw bolt heads on that short log horse? I assume they are there for traction...


yes you assumed correctly... traction or the log won't climb. I originally used 16d nails but the first log bent them like they were pieces of thin wire. Even the lag bolts get a little banged up if you look close at the pic.


----------



## zopi (Mar 3, 2008)

I think rolling the log like that would make my ADD kick in..:greenchainsaw: 

Although, there are times that would be handy...I am now carrying a little bottle jack for getting a log moving..most of the time i just need a little help on the hook...

The truck has the muscle to move almost anything I am capable of milling...if I can get the front of the truck close enough, or even just get a winch line to it, I can get it moving...the tedious part is when I have to move logs around...
hence the arch...

I got the axle mounts fabricated and welded in tonight..it's starting to look like something. It's a little more flexible laterally than I want...gonna take some careful bracing. I imagine this thing will work well up to about 3/4 of a ton, 
but might be a little light for anything bigger..

oh well, there is always the MK II..


----------



## EPA (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All: Heres a log carrier made from a junked pole carrier--the winch is a HF 2000#. this will carry anything I can put on my LM 2000. JP


----------



## TNMIKE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Nice trailer*

Woodshop..what kind of jack is that. It looks like a harbor frieght variety. Just wondered how it worked if it was...


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 8, 2008)

EPA, that is one heck of a load of logs. If i tried that behind my 'wheeler, those things would crush me like a bug going down the first ridge. I can only pick on (1) log that size at a time & even then i get nervous 
RD


----------



## olyman (Mar 8, 2008)

tanker said:


> it is a couple of ccounties away from me but has sat unused probably a year or more. A couple of people are trying to get them to let me buy


if they sell???? what think youll have to pay????? also, depending on what you are going to pull with, the lp tank hauler is great. Also one could be made from straight 4 inch pipe--and the corners for the arch could be made from weldable 4 inch elbows--yes,there is such a thing. its what they use in steam pipe!!!! then just have to use whatever you want for the axles--then build the framing---------:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## squish9173 (Mar 3, 2009)

*log "ramp"*

hello,im new here,but not to cutting wood ([email protected],or taking down trees [email protected]) love this site&the ideas.woodshop hope you dont mind i borrowed your log ramp idea.i cant wait til snows gone to try it.im always looking for a cheap easy way to move logs.


----------

